# Aerial Shot



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I went out early this morning to find a spot where I saw some Pigeons roosting last night. I got there right before full light. I had a moment to get set up on them and waited until the light became full. I had to expose myself to make the shot, and the pigeon that I was focused on jumped the release of the sling, and I missed him by just a fraction. Well they all flew out and away. At this point I felt like they might make a circle and come back to their roost as they typically like to do. I quickly reloaded and waited and just a few moments later there they came back. They senced my presence, and made a pass, and kept on circleing. Well at this point I figured that the only shot I was to get would be an ariel, so I posted up in the open and when they made there pass again I focused and drew full butterfly and loosed. I hit the bird in full flight, right in his wing root, not just in the outer wing, but right where the wing attaches to the shoulder. Down she came and that makes three Pigeons and one Dove for my spring time bird hunting. I used my black latex double bands, with a .38 cal lead conical, and the Natural with the double shelf supports. enjoy the pics. Good will to all slingers Frogman


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

good shot and good post, i take a good few crows in flight, they seem to be easyer than pigeon they fly slower and easy targeted with them been black, keep the posts comimg, jeff


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Way to go Madison, good shooting.
Philly


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Great shooting and excellent write-up. I'm not there but I feel like I was when I have the chance to read one of your blow-by-blow accounts (always culminating in a great shot from one of your very excellent slingshots). I only have one aerial kill to my credit and you all who do it regularly have my greatest respect.


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice shot mad! Great practice for the game. Wish I could of been there to help with the lead poison session.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Excellent shooting! Nice field work with the black double tubes..


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

sounds like it was very exciting! must have been a difficult shot, nice shooting.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Any estimation of the height of the pigeon when you hit it ? Just curious. Thanks


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Maybe 35ft vertical height, and, 60ft, at a .45% angle. All of that is just a close guess. Frogman


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Hitting a beer can at these distances is hard enough. On a moving target, very impressive. You deserve to be well pleased mate


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey End, thanks for the positive feed back. With regard to shooting and accuracy in a hunting situation. I am not sure how many aerials I have made but it is probably 15 or 20 thru the years. I find that I can shoot better and make better shots, in a hunting situation than I can in a fixed, static, shooting a conventional bullseye type target. I guess that is what my eye is trained for, and I excell at the one over the other. Frogman


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

shot in the foot said:


> good shot and good post, i take a good few crows in flight, they seem to be easyer than pigeon they fly slower and easy targeted with them been black, keep the posts comimg, jeff


Your lucky you cannot get anywhere near them here, they sit on the ground in the middle of the fields never near the edge way to far away to get them, sometimes you see them on the riverbank but they are very alert you cant get within a couple of hundred feet and their off in the other direction.You would need a hide and have to wait for them to come to you.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

yer. these things aint stupid. you can walk very close to them on the housing estate where i live. but if you watch them in the local farm land ect they do sit right out in the field and see you way b4 you can get close. they must have learnt humans pose less of a threat in built up areas.... clever things.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Boy, I'll tell you what Frogman,that little piece of water behind you looks seriously prime for some nice Bass! I no longer hunt but can appreciate the stalk and a clean kill. I Just had to comment on the chunk of water-I'm jealous Bud! Flatband


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

That body of water is a spring fed creek that usually runs clear, but, because of the heavy rains it is running dark right now. There are plenty of fish in there, Bass, Catfish, Brim, RedHorse Suckers. When it clears up we sprinkle sinking bait, like grain of somekind. Then we sit back and let the fish come into the shallow water to feed and we shoot them with the Slingshots. The key is to keep the bait in the clear shallow water. Then with a few well placed shots, you can kill fish...Best to you Flatband. Frogman


----------

